
Why we put the Internet into your favorite podcasting app - web-chib
https://blog.chib.me/why-we-put-the-internet-into-your-favorit-podcasting-app/
======
monty5811
There are a few similar services in this space:

[https://huffduffer.com/](https://huffduffer.com/)
[http://www.podmash.com/](http://www.podmash.com/)

And my own: [https://pdcst.ninja/](https://pdcst.ninja/)

